# للراغبين فى أخذ دورة بيزك هيكل ومحرك - العدد محدود



## Aviation (12 يناير 2010)

xxxxxxx

نحذرك من اعادة نشر الإعلان بدون اذن الإدارة...
إدارة الملتقى


----------



## Tiger555 (17 يناير 2010)

tags


----------



## Aviation (17 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة لا أعلم ماذا أفعل .. لقد راسلت المشرفين ولم أجد رداً ..

وكانت فحوى رسالتى على النحو التالى :



> *
> السلام عليكم .. ما الضرر فى نشر إعلان عام يتبع هيئة كبيرة مثل مصر للطيران لا مصلحة لى من قريب أو بعيد فيها ؟
> مع العلم أنها مساعدة غالية إلى إخوانى هنا وقد سبق بالفعل فى مشاركات عديدة الإشارة إلى مواعيد وأماكن كورسات البيزك وأسعارها ... إلخ.
> 
> عامةً إن كنت تتحمل ذلك وتأخذه على مسئوليتك .. فلك منى خالص الأمنيات فى إدارة المنتدى:59:*


وكانت الرسالة موجهه إلى المشرفين الكرام م/مصطفى و م/شيراد الجزاير

والحقيقة أنا عاتب على م/مصطفى بشكل خاص لأنى أعى تماماً الدور المحورى الذى يقوم به فى المنتدى ومبادراته ونشاطه واضح فى القسم بشكل كبير ..

لقد سلمت أمرى لله ولا يوجد أكثر من ذلك لأقوله


----------



## shemerly (27 فبراير 2010)

هى الدوره دى تخيليه مثلا 
يعنى مفيش اى بيانات ولا مكان الدوره ولا شئ ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

